# THIS MIGHT SOUND SO CRAZY!



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

I don't know why I'm saying this although no one is going to believe me. It's extremely hard to explain because everyone can do it but I guess I'm the main mind or something. Do you know how we all can see things with our own eyes and our brain picks up on things and we can picture things in our head and dream and shit like that. I don't know how to explain it but it's like a book everyone else in this world are like side characters they all can think, talk and etc like the first person but they're simply not the main eyes of the book like the main character of the book. I know it's hard for someone to understand but I know for some reason I am the main character it's like I can process this world but like i'm first person. I know ya'll feel like ya'll are the main characters and that's implented in ya'll heads to be that way. Me on the other hand i'm not it's true that in life i'm the main character and I know it's hard to understand. I don't know why i'm it because in the body i'm in rn I literally did nothing and i'm not perfect and I don't feel I have purpose or know what it is. I'm only 19 so maybe I will know later. I know this sounds crazy and no one will ever know or understand. Imagine this and i'm hoping this help. Look at yourself and you can see through your brain that your like a main character because only you have that focus of thought and the person your next to might seem like a side character. Well everyone is a main character through there own lens but in away I guess i'm the  focal point of this life I assume. It's hard to explain alone and I know none of ya'll are going tp believe me and say that i'm crazy but I understand it's hard to understand what i'm saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

@Charmed

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

@Raiden

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Sorry for the confusing thing i'm talking about

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charmed (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> @Raiden


Well, everyone in this world has a story to tell.
Imagine if every single one of us wrote a book.
You'd be surprised how different but at the same time how similar we are.
I guess we humans (well not me because I'm a puppet) are indeed connected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2021)

Who?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

Charmed said:


> You'd be surprised how different but at the same time how similar we are.


so in a sense.... we're all normal?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charmed (Jul 20, 2021)

Jim said:


> so in a sense.... we're all normal?


Yeah in our own way, we're all normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 20, 2021)

Everybody has a point of view, from your point of view you are the "Protagonist" (when it's paradoxically actually both no one and everybody is a protag), we cannot visualize the point of view of others, not completely, our brain is already too busy having it's own.

i think Nietzsche? had something to say about it or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 20, 2021)

I like to think we're all side characters with our only role being to prepare the audience for the entrance of the main character who will ultimately steal and carry on the show until he is ready to end the whole play.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm not sure he's trying to say everyone is the main character of their story, i think he's trying to say he is the main character.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 20, 2021)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure he's trying to say everyone is the main character of their story, i think he's trying to say he is the main character.


Then he is the one... Throw him off a building to be sure though.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2021)

Oh great, we have a main character that can only speak in walls of text. 

RIP life novel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2021)

butcher50 said:


> Everybody has a point of view, from your point of view you are the "Protagonist" (when it's paradoxically actually both no one and everybody is a protag), we cannot visualize the point of view of others, not completely, our brain is already too busy having it's own.
> 
> i think Nietzsche? had something to say about it or something.



I'd think a more mature point of view would be to consider that the people that actually move this world forward are the protagonists. scientists, philosophers, medical, and tech professionals.

Most of us here will do nothing significant in society and that's fine. There has to be the shopkeeper that gives you the mundane quest.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2021)

axsthetics said:


> @Jim What’s funny about a comment trying to uplift someone who seems a bit down?



You clearly don't know Jim, don't take it personally, his mind is unique.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2021)

It's a known phenomeon called a delusion of grandeur. It'll pass. Although there is the tendency you're describing of -certain- individuals being less present, less of their own author, if you will. At the end of the day how could you be the 'main' visionary if you didn't even decide to be born just like the rest of us. The experiences of you and other characters in the world and you are separated because you face different universal consequences.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 20, 2021)

If I'm the protagonist, where's Truck-kun?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

axsthetics said:


> @Jim What’s funny about a comment trying to uplift someone who seems a bit down?


Well first off, i don't think you get what he is going on about. I don't think he's feeling down either nor is he trying to be philosophical. I'm pretty sure he isn't searching for a purpose, just existing is his purpose and he feels that way. After all, the story is focused on him so whatever he does is what the main character is doing in his story. Hard to feel like he's feeling down on that. As @~M~ puts it


~M~ said:


> It's a known phenomeon called a delusion of grandeur. It'll pass. Although there is the tendency you're describing of -certain- individuals being less present, less of their own author, if you will. At the end of the day how could you be the 'main' visionary if you didn't even decide to be born just like the rest of us. The experiences of you and other characters in the world and you are separated because you face different universal consequences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2021)

~M~ said:


> It's a known phenomeon called a delusion of grandeur. It'll pass. Although there is the tendency you're describing of -certain- individuals being less present, less of their own author, if you will. At the end of the day how could you be the 'main' visionary if you didn't even decide to be born just like the rest of us. The experiences of you and other characters in the world and you are separated because you face different universal consequences.



After all these years I still love you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> You clearly don't know Jim, don't take it personally, his mind is unique.


I'm normal


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2021)

Jim said:


> I'm normal



Yes, yes. Naturally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure he's trying to say everyone is the main character of their story, i think he's trying to say he is the main character.


It's hard to explain and people will never understand because they feel and see the same as I do. Which I knew it would be hard o explain and believe in the first place. You might have the concept of you being the main character and everyone is side characters but if you ask them they might say they feel like the main character and others are a side character. I know i'm the main character and I honestly don't know why and I know it's not in my head but I know I am. But ya'll feel that ya'll might be as well. It's like i'm the main eyes of this unverse while everyone else can see they are the main character but in reality or side characters. I do wonder why me and even it if it was me shouldn't I be someone special like god or something but I don't believe in any gods.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> You might have the concept of you being the main character and everyone is side characters but if you ask them they might say they feel like the main character and others are a side character.


i don't feel that way though  
i feel like a perfectly normal person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Jim said:


> i don't feel that way though
> i feel like a perfectly normal person.


That's interesting how does a normal person feel


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> It's hard to explain and people will never understand because they feel and see the same as I do. Which I knew it would be hard o explain and believe in the first place.



Oh no my dear, it made be hard to read because your ability to write is abysmal but it was perfectly understandable because the depth and complexity of it is like a middle schooler high on about three joints coming to what they think is an epiphany. 

I would suggest rather than holding the pieces of your fragile ego together, you pursue your education further because your intelligence seems middling at best. 

Protagonists don't generally stay home and jack off to porn into their pillows and then have nappies after all. 

You won't need these mental gymnastics to make you feel better about yourself if you just put the effort in to work on yourself. 

Being literally surrounded by kids like you where I live, I'll tell you this if you want to do something protagonist like, improve your speaking and writing ability until you actually sound like a coherent adult and then work on the other areas of knowledge until you're not just another 19 year old simpleton.

Considering what was written I'll be surprised if you're able to comprehend a thing I just said but there it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> I know i'm not smart I have autism and have a learning disability my intelligece is below average and in school I get extra help. Well thanks for making me feel less than. I have trouble functioning in life because I have to be perfect and I have to go through abuse and see shit that I shouldn't have at a young age. I learned from a young age people don't care about you and for many years I had no friends and everyone saw me as a monster. I write pretty fine if I take my time but i'm autistic and my brain thinks and writes as it goes and I get excited or nervous so I submit what I say.



Autism doesn't make you a monster. 

Also no you don't have to be perfect. As a kid life is annoying and restrictive. Once you become an adult that will free up and you'll realize that perfection is not necessary. You can live a life you find comfortable at whatever "level" of society. 

My apologies for being quite as mean as I was.

Good friends are hard to come by anyways I have about three. Socialization is a skill that has to be developed for everyone not just Autistic people. 

Stick with your education even if it's tough, perseverance is key. 

I'm not autistic and I'm 28, I still have no particularly strong feelings of what to do with my life in terms of work. Even people that are supposedly functioning normally don't always figure it out early.

I choose right now to find meaning in my relationships as personal goals of success don't interest me. Statistically the people that feel best are those that balance relationships and other things in life well. Keep that in mind too. 

It's a long and difficult road but everyone is capable of making their way down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> That's interesting how does a normal person feel


That's a bit hard to describe because normal people fall into such a wide net. 95% is typically considered normal, and outside of that is not. So in a sense, one of the best ways to describe normal people is saying that they're not abnormal  

For example, the green river killer, jackie chan, and micheal jordan are all abnormal. So if you want to think of a normal life, you can see theirs and see that altogether they're not normal. Individual aspects of their life may be normal, for example, they were born with two eyes and had families and family issues, but add it altogether with what they did in life and you have abnormality.


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2021)

i was going to reply to his deleted post, but he deleted it so i was like "whatever"
It's common for people to not want to talk about the negative aspects of their lives. Although it makes people think that what's going on in their lives is unusually bad and that everyone else's lives picture perfect lives they need to strive for.


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Autism doesn't make you a monster.
> 
> Also no you don't have to be perfect. As a kid life is annoying and restrictive. Once you become an adult that will free up and you'll realize that perfection is not necessary. You can live a life you find comfortable at whatever "level" of society.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just always wanted to know why people look at me like I was disgusting. I went through abuse as well and I have major troubles in my life. I get scared of life because it's scary for me. When someone is autistic life is hard because they process and deal with things differently

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Normalize (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm sorry if a man who could beat up a whole allied shinobi alliance with his dick if wanted too wants head he will get it that thing would be massive he could pull it out and the shinobi alliance would get killed,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Normalize (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> Thanks. I just always wanted to know why people look at me like I was disgusting. I went through abuse as well and I have major troubles in my life. I get scared of life because it's scary for me. When someone is autistic life is hard because they process and deal with things differently


would you consider talking to a therapist that specialises in childhood trauma and autism spectrum disorders?


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Normalize said:


> I'm sorry if a man who could beat up a whole allied shinobi alliance with his dick if wanted too wants head he will get it that thing would be massive he could pull it out and the shinobi alliance would get killed,


I bet he could lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Normalize said:


> would you consider talking to a therapist that specialises in childhood trauma and autism spectrum disorders?


Life is fucked my mom always tried but many places don't take our insurance although I feel all places for mental health should accept all insuance

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Normalize (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> I bet he could lol


they would get killed


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Normalize said:


> they would get killed


Madara is hot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Normalize (Jul 20, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> Life is fucked my mom always tried but many places don't take our insurance although I feel all places for mental health should accept all insuance


yeah, that's really fucked  do you have anyone you could talk to IRL about this? would you consider going to some universities where students are training to be therapists and could offer free/reduced price sessions?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Normalize said:


> yeah, that's really fucked  do you have anyone you could talk to IRL about this? would you consider going to some universities where students are training to be therapists and could offer free/reduced price sessions?


I want to be a detective or special agent


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 20, 2021)

Well technically you are the center of the universe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Oh no my dear, it made be hard to read because your ability to write is abysmal but it was perfectly understandable because the depth and complexity of it is like a middle schooler high on about three joints coming to what they think is an epiphany.
> 
> I would suggest rather than holding the pieces of your fragile ego together, you pursue your education further because your intelligence seems middling at best.
> 
> ...



Yikes. Let's be nice to each other.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 20, 2021)

Pls no reprimand me for flamez bro, I'm literally not even. The physicists said it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 21, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> Pls no reprimand me for flamez bro, I'm literally not even. The *physicists* said it.



My flaming has almost become like a natural law these days. This is the first time it's ever been a real foot in mouth situation though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 21, 2021)

That scene in "6th day" Arnold Movie when the dying villain gets his stuff taken away by his half-baked clone really left a mark on me as a child.

So much for the value and uniqueness of consciousness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solsikke (Jul 21, 2021)

It's because you're living your own life and you see things through your perspective. So of course, you're gonna be the main character. But just try sitting down on a patio of a coffee shop, and people watch. You might just be able to experience a phenomenon called _sonder_. It's a realization that each random person you meet or encounter, has their own lives and stories to tell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 21, 2021)

My name is Jaylan and I am a Super Saiyan.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> @Charmed


Can you change reality? Do things often "go your way" as if fate is guiding you? 
You could just be experiencing the Spotlight Effect:


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> My name is Jaylan and I am a Super Saiyan.


Jaylan the Super Saiylan*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 22, 2021)

I think I kind of get what you mean. Something tells me maturing more and experiencing life will kinda take away from that feeling of not being the "main character" and to take on responsibilities to focus more on yourself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 22, 2021)

This is like the beginning of a sesame street episode on solipsism.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2021)

Damn skimming through the rest of the thread I just feel bad now.

=[

Damn dude

Chris Chan vibes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 22, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Uh NO.
> 
> Didn't finish reading the rest. This made me laugh so hard.
> 
> Are you a kid? How old are you? Even as a child I never thought like this. Wtf lol. How are you so self centered?


Don't get how any of this makes me self-centered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> Don't get how any of this makes me self-centered


Ignore me, I'm just a flat side character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 22, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ignore me, I'm just a flat side character.


Your not a side flat side character lol. I was in deep depression before and went into a facility for treatment for suicidal thoughts. One of the biggest issues I use to have is feeling like i'm less than others and i'm worthless. Some nights I sit in my room and just thinking and questioning of why does my thoughts and brain feel like it's the only one in the universe. With the main character thing idk I feel it's true but that's something that not many people would believe and  life would never know, I'm no god and I doubt i'm meant to do anything useful or have an actual purpose. I just know despite everything i'm lost in my life. I'm not self-centered and don't think i'm a supreme god but there something about me that I don't think life wants me to reveal yet. I know cringy but what if that small impossible chance was something true then what happens next. Either ways i'm still just human and nothing special.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 22, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Can you change reality? Do things often "go your way" as if fate is guiding you?
> You could just be experiencing the Spotlight Effect:


Nothing in life ever goes my way tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trinity (Jul 22, 2021)

No, I absolutely can comprehend what you're saying and what you mean by it. 

Are you aware of solipsism? (It was mentioned by reitasuflow previously, but I want to know if you knew of this philosophy take beforehand)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 22, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> No, I absolutely can comprehend what you're saying and what you mean by it.
> 
> Are you aware of solipsism? (It was mentioned by reitasuflow previously, but I want to know if you knew of this philosophy take beforehand)


Not really i'm just speaking from how I feel but i'll look into it


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> With the main character thing idk I feel it's true but that's something that not many people would believe and life would never know


There's probably more people who understand what you're talking about than you think, but there's a lot less who would believe you though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 22, 2021)

it's you!
you're the main character!
everyone is the main character from their own perspective, it's science

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> My name is Jaylan and I am a Super Saiyan.


"I even use two hands, sometimes..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 27, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> "I even use two hands, sometimes..."


haha, where you been homie? 

Actually maybe it's me that's been gone.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> haha, where you been homie?
> 
> Actually maybe it's me that's been gone.


i got bored of nf and stopped posting for a bit

but even during my off-time, i still lurk around, and your post happened to catch my eye so i was like "fair enough, i guess i'll post"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 27, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i got bored of nf and stopped posting for a bit
> 
> but even during my off-time, i still lurk around, and your post happened to catch my eye so i was like "fair enough, i guess i'll post"


Hahah that's kinda how i've been too. I think NF had a lull with a lot of key members lately.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2021)

Who using two hands. That's some next level stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 1, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> Sorry for the confusing thing i'm talking about


Don't worry dude, it's all good  I'm also autistic and I know things can get difficult. Never feel like you aren't normal. Normal doesn't even exist, we're all unique individuals and that's a great thing. It's something that makes you who you are. Don't let anyone ever make you feel like shit for who you are, okay? Gotta stay strong. 
Things will get better eventually. For now, know you don't have to be perfect. 
Holding yourself to such a high standard is only going to result in you not meeting your own expectations and then feeling terrible about it. 
Things in life can become overwhelming and scary, but it's all about how you deal with those feelings. I'd recommend getting a therapist if you don't have one already. It's very helpful, you'd be able to sort everything out and get another opinion. 
I really hope things improve for you, and hope you have a good day.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 1, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> I don't know why I'm saying this although no one is going to believe me. It's extremely hard to explain because everyone can do it but I guess I'm the main mind or something. Do you know how we all can see things with our own eyes and our brain picks up on things and we can picture things in our head and dream and shit like that. I don't know how to explain it but it's like a book everyone else in this world are like side characters they all can think, talk and etc like the first person but they're simply not the main eyes of the book like the main character of the book. I know it's hard for someone to understand but I know for some reason I am the main character it's like I can process this world but like i'm first person. I know ya'll feel like ya'll are the main characters and that's implented in ya'll heads to be that way. Me on the other hand i'm not it's true that in life i'm the main character and I know it's hard to understand. I don't know why i'm it because in the body i'm in rn I literally did nothing and i'm not perfect and I don't feel I have purpose or know what it is. I'm only 19 so maybe I will know later. I know this sounds crazy and no one will ever know or understand. Imagine this and i'm hoping this help. Look at yourself and you can see through your brain that your like a main character because only you have that focus of thought and the person your next to might seem like a side character. Well everyone is a main character through there own lens but in away I guess i'm the  focal point of this life I assume. It's hard to explain alone and I know none of ya'll are going tp believe me and say that i'm crazy but I understand it's hard to understand what i'm saying.


Well, look who just discovered solipsism!


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2021)

ratcrux said:


> Never feel like you aren't normal.


I always tell people they're normal


----------



## trance (Aug 1, 2021)

Jim said:


> I always tell people they're normal


j/k


----------



## Mirror Mirror (Aug 6, 2021)

Condensing that with paragraphs would be nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 11, 2021)

Sit in a relaxed position. Close your eyes and relax. Focus on your breath. Imagine.. imagine something positive and focus on it..

Then you will achieve bliss. "Blissful mode"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

